# 2015 Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO Model#: 921044



## jenericuser (Oct 9, 2019)

I found a used 2015 Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO Model#: 921044 on CL for around $900. Owner said it has been barely used and wanted to get your thoughts on the price/value? I have been reading some reviews and some owners have said that the AutoTurn on this model throws the balance off so it does not go straight without holding it down. Has anyone else experienced this problem and is it a deal-breaker?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

The power is awesome but yes it does get a bit hard to handle, however some said they solved that issue with the poly skid shoes.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

My 2015 Platinum SHO has the Ariens plastic skid shoes and no problem with AutoTurn. Last year I tried the Ariens steel skid shoes and they have way more friction and did not work well with the AutoTurn. Tried a universal plastic skid shoe and worked well but wore out very quickly in a few weeks. Original Ariens plastic skid shoes re-installed last year for most of season and will start this season. I have new ones too.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

jenericuser said:


> I found a used 2015 Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO Model#: 921044 on CL for around $900. Owner said it has been barely used and wanted to get your thoughts on the price/value? I have been reading some reviews and some owners have said that the AutoTurn on this model throws the balance off so it does not go straight without holding it down. Has anyone else experienced this problem and is it a deal-breaker?
> 
> Thanks for your input.


All the cl listings that I saw stated "barely used", so you better believe it. 4 years old = 12 hours of used. Not bad, I say, but snowblowers do wear out fast if you don't take care of it.

I would love to have auto turn on my ST24E, but I don't like LCT engines, yet. I heard the problems with early auto turn were mostly skid shoes and owner's operation. The new auto turn works flawlessly.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

I studied over WAY too many reviews on the Deluxe 28, trying to sort out a consensus on the AutoTurn. It seems that most of the complaints are from the models 2016 and earlier, and apparently Ariens make a design change in 2017 which corrects many/most of the issues. 

In the end, I decided to just go with it, and I brought home a new Deluxe 28. Ask me in a few months about Autoturn. I figure that if AutoTurn was a big issue, Ariens would not have used it for how many years now, AND Toro would not be also be adding the same clutch system to their snowblowers as well. True, there are bad things being sold for several years before being phased out, but you do not see other manufactures copying the same bad idea. 

My buying advice to you- As stated above, "like brand new" can be five different meanings to five different people, so look closely. And, $900 seems like plenty, even if the machine is indeed like brand new. A new machine is currently $1200 plus tax, so about $1270 depending on where you live. The new machine gets you the new chassis, full warranty, and likely some other changes. And especially if the new machines have a chassis change which improves the handling. Maybe the torque rating is higher on the new machine too- I saw a used Deluxe 28 on Craigslist which had an 11.5 torque rated engine. But OTH, if you can get it for $750 or so, then you have some cash still in your pocket and you have like that.

Good luck with the shopping!


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

28 sho is worth 300 more then a 28 208 skimpy motor
28 sho 15 ft lbs motor with higher impeller speed blows snow 55 feet

28 deluxe 208 11.5 ft lbs useless imo


28 sho is 1349 not 1100
28 deluxe has 254cc is,1100 still under powered for eod
unles driveway is so bad any blower will lurch
my driveway is pretty bad I have the 2015 axle location adjust tire pressure allign housing set scraper right poly shoes its laser straight close to the cars or house love the extra downforce on the bucket
2015 nice condition 28 sho worth 700 to 800
28 deluxe 208 wouldn't buy it for 300


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

Oops, missed that the machine for sale is an SHO,


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

1132le said:


> 28 sho is worth 300 more then a 28 208 skimpy motor
> 28 sho 15 ft lbs motor with higher impeller speed blows snow 55 feet
> 
> 28 deluxe 208 11.5 ft lbs useless imo
> ...



I just looked at the pulley parts on the deluxe 28 sho. It shares the same pulleys and impeller with all Ariens heavy-duty models.
its engine must rev crazy to achieve that 1349 impeller rpm.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

dman2 said:


> I just looked at the pulley parts on the deluxe 28 sho. It shares the same pulleys and impeller with all Ariens heavy-duty models.
> its engine must rev crazy to achieve that 1349 impeller rpm.



It has 2.75 pulley non who is 2.5
sho is 1073 rpm non who is 1010


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

1132le said:


> It has 2.75 pulley non who is 2.5
> sho is 1073 rpm non who is 1010


It is this pulley: Ariens 04957500 SHEAVE ATTACHMENT SHO

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/part/ariens/00657400

It is 2.75 like you said, but I found it on non SHO as well.

Even my ST24E has that pulley, but its engine rpm is limited to 3500 rpm, so 1010 impeller rpm is about right.

I wasn't sure what you meant by 1349, so ignore me. I only saw that number with modified snowblowers.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

1349 was price of 28 who I should have put $1349


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

1132le said:


> 1349 was price of 28 who I should have put $1349


Oh, okay. I got it. Thanks.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

A quick report for the original poster on Autoturn- 

I got about 6" of snow this past weekend, and so I took my brand new Deluxe 28 out on the lawn to test Autoturn. I ran it thru all the paces- tight turns, sweeping turns, straight runs, 180 degree turn, etc. It took a pretty deliberate tug on the handgrips to get the Autoturn clutch to break loose, and when if I didn't continue the turn, it would quick lock back into posi-track and drive forward like a conventional machine. I really could not get Autoturn to mess up. And important to note that the tires barely scratched the soft lawn during any of these turns. A conventional machine would have trashed the lawn with these turns.

In regards & conclusion to the original poster's question about the 2015 lower hour machine... In the reviews, the hatred for Autoturn typically seems be from the older machines. That said, I'd lean towards buying the newest model to own the most up to date drive line components.


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

1132le said:


> 28 sho is worth 300 more then a 28 208 skimpy motor
> 28 sho 15 ft lbs motor with higher impeller speed blows snow 55 feet
> 
> 28 deluxe 208 11.5 ft lbs useless imo
> ...



is that Your machine?

I just picked up one....


----------

